# 545 raw bench press



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

Nuts!!!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

impressive. shame about the tight as hell tshirt though


----------



## StJocKIII (Dec 10, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> impressive. shame about the tight as hell tshirt though


Yeah affliction stuff is bad

in before con


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow, looks like he was born to bench..


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

StJocKIII said:


> Yeah affliction stuff is bad
> 
> in before con


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

very impressive but sounded like he was trying to imitate ronnie coleman to me

all that was missing was

lightweight in a high pitched voice


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Strong guy.

Looks like Cuba Gooding Jnr though :lol:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Tank!


----------



## volatileacid (Dec 28, 2005)

I think this guy thinks he's ronnie coleman with the chat beforehand! Certainly sounds similar!! Clearest vid I've seen in a long time with HQ+fullscreen!


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Whatever happened to a bit of modesty, huh?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dang, that is impressive but he doesnt even drive off of his legs and his grip is narrow.

That is very impressive.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Strong bench, he must have Ronnie's dvd at home.. Does he have any deadlit videos to go with it?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

StJocKIII said:


> Yeah affliction stuff is bad
> 
> in before con


Affliction is the ****!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

remove the letter "the" then yeah id agree with you. most guys who wear it are guys who think they do ufc or are hard


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> remove the letter "the" then yeah id agree with you. most guys who wear it are guys who think they do ufc or are hard


But I am a hard cvnt and would KO Chuck Liddell in 5 seconds flat:thumbup1:

Seriously though I do like their designs


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yep they do have some nice designs, its a shame that alot of the guys who wear them are planks. same thing seems to be happening to ed hardy over here, same thing which happened to evisu aswell


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Impressive hands down. Dudes got a great amount of size behind him.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> yep they do have some nice designs, its a shame that alot of the guys who wear them are planks. same thing seems to be happening to ed hardy over here, same thing which happened to evisu aswell


No one i've seen up here wears affliction? I've seen one in my old gym but he wasn't big but he wasn't a plank or anything.

I'll wear tight tshirts. Don't really like tank tops, prefer t-shirts. But I also don't like big baggy t-shirts or anything like that it's an annoyance when training, tight is fine, but not ridiciulously tight like those nike pro tops.

< Like I have on there calvin klein, fits to the body, I'd train with no clothes on if I was allowed, but thats not gonna happen haha.


----------



## CharliePax (May 12, 2009)

this man is an animal he killed that bench...!


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry to bump, but had me thinking..

Anyone remember a video someone posted on here a while ago of a big black guy (not so much muscular, high bf) benching some serious weight, think it was in a gym called something like "all american gym".. can remember him talking on it aswel, seems like a nice guy too

Have tried finding this for ages but no luck!


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Guess what I have just found wtf!

Just found it then through google rather than youtube :lol: :lol:

Good video though


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

lol u just posted before i did


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks anyway mate! Was looking for this seriously for ages trying to remember the name and that, always happens after you ask people hahaha!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

check out the incline press ^^


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

wes said:


> Whatever happened to a bit of modesty, huh?


hes a yank:cool: comes with the territory

more impressive if he :thumbup1:just walked the walk instead of all that talking the talk

strong as fook mind


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

now heeeee is a funny guy--mr henderson ,he gets away with the talk:laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

what a C0cksucker


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

i hate people that can bench 3 plates that easy.


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Very impressive! Quite amazing


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

sh*t hot, with no arch or nothing


----------



## adon1s (Aug 20, 2009)

Daaaamn!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

nice bench that


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

fair play to dat


----------

